# sono saltato o ho saltato



## elemika

Ciao,
nel WR dizionario "saltare" va congiugato con "avere" però qui è indicato che c'è un'altra possibilità (con essere).
C'è una regola qui?

Nel mio contesto è scritto:
Sono saltato in aria dalla gioia.

Si può dire "ho saltato" qui o è un'altra cosa?

Grazie


----------



## Blackman

No, non si può dire. Sono saltato in aria dalla gioia.
Non conosco la regola grammaticale, ma a orecchio direi che ho saltato si usa per saltare qualcosa, mentre sono saltato solo per saltare in aria.
Ma aspetta pareri più tecnici....


----------



## laurentius87

Blackman said:


> No, non si può dire. Sono saltato in aria dalla gioia.
> Non conosco la regola grammaticale, ma a orecchio direi che ho saltato si usa per saltare qualcosa, mentre sono saltato solo per saltare in aria.
> Ma aspetta pareri più tecnici....



Direi che segue la regola dei verbi transitivi e intransitivi.

Se è transitivo si accorda con l'ausiliare verbo _avere_: _Ho saltato il pranzo, Lucia salta la corda_.

Se è intransitivo si accorda con l'ausiliare _essere_: _L'automobile è saltata in aria_, _È saltata la corrente_.

P.S. In realtà il Sabatini-Coletti dice che nell'accezione 1 può esserci anche l'ausiliare _avere_, secondo il Treccani invece ci vuole proprio _avere _se il significato è _staccarsi da terra restando sospesi in aria_. Il mistero s'infittisce.


----------



## matoupaschat

laurentius87 said:


> P.S. In realtà il Sabatini-Coletti dice che nell'accezione 1 può esserci anche l'ausiliare _avere_, secondo il Treccani invece ci vuole proprio _avere _se il significato è _staccarsi da terra restando sospesi in aria_. Il mistero s'infittisce.


Tutto quadra : ritengo il DISC (che più spesso rispecchia l'uso attuale) più progressista del Treccani .


----------



## elemika

Grazie per il vostro aiuto,
lo prendo come un assioma: _sono_ saltato in aria dalla gioia. Punto.

Ciao


----------



## Blackman

Mmmmm....io direi ho fatto un salto/sono saltato per la gioia


----------



## nunu7te

Mi verrebbe da dire che sono saltato/a lo usi quando la causa è astratta (gioia, paura...) ma non mi viene in mente una regola vera e propria.


----------



## elemika

Grazie Blackman e Nunu7te,
mi sembra di aver trovato gli esempi che fanno capire l'uso di "avere" ed "essere" con "saltare di gioia":

Aperto il pacchetto _sono_ saltato di gioia!
Dopo l'ultimo esame _ho_ saltato di gioia _tutto il giorno_!

Poichè non si dice "saltare in aria tutto il giorno" (credo ),
è  "_sono_ saltato in aria dalla gioia" che suona bene all'orecchio di madrelingua.

Però non sono in grado di trarre qualche conclusione (o una regola)


----------



## marco.cur

Ho saltato: ho fatto un salto.
Sono saltato: sono stato scaraventato in aria; mi sono levato in aria, sono schizzato in aria.

Nel primo caso si compie un'azione (più o meno coscientemente), nel secondo l'azione è istintiva o non voluta.


----------



## ursu-lab

Io direi che è esattamente come "correre" e "volare":

1) ho saltato l'ostacolo (transitivo -> oggetto diretto)
2) ho saltato dalla gioia/due metri (intransitivo ma *senza *punto di partenza/arrivo = ho fatto un salto -> movimento fine a se stesso, semplice attività fisica)
3) sono saltato in aria/dal secondo piano/sulla barca (intransitivo *con *punto di partenza/arrivo -> dove?/da dove?)

Cioè, una cosa è dire: 
ho saltato sulla barca > ero sulla barca e ho fatto un salto
e un'altra è dire:
sono saltato sulla barca -> ero a terra e sono andato con un salto sulla barca (moto a luogo).

Tornando al tuo esempio:


elemika said:


> Grazie per il vostro aiuto,
> lo prendo come un assioma: _sono_ saltato in aria dalla gioia. Punto.
> 
> Ciao



1) ho saltato dalla gioia;
2) sono saltato in aria dallo *spavento *(in genere, "in aria" si salta solo per la paura ).


----------



## Blackman

Mi permetto di dissentire su ho saltato dalla gioia.
Il salto fatto per gioia e' volontario. Quindi per la gioia, non dalla, come per spavento, dove e' lo spavento a far fare il salto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ok, "ho fatto un salto *di *gioia"/ ho saltato di gioia.

L'espressione più comune è "salti di gioia", no?

Comunque, "di gioia", "per la gioia" e "dalla gioia" sono tutti e tre complementi di causa, perché la gioia è la causa, la ragione del salto. Sono felice quindi salto. Mi spavento quindi salto. Che differenza fa? Che la gioia è dentro di me e lo spavento fuori di me? Qui allora usciamo dalla grammatica e ci addentriamo nella filosofia: la morale e il cielo stellato...

Il problema riguardava l'ausiliare essere/avere, e la spìegazione grammaticale che vale per "correre" e "volare" è valida anche per "saltare" e gli altri verbi di movimento. L'ausiliare "*essere*" si usa solo quando c'è un complemento di* moto a/da luogo*. -> il luogo può essere anche implicito, con "saltare" non mi viene in mente niente, ma con "volare", per es.: "il canarino è volato via" (dalla gabbia, dal luogo dove stava).

Se il movimento non è diretto o proveniente da un luogo ben definito si usa "avere", che poi è il motivo per cui con *alcuni* *verbi intransitivi di movimento* si usa solo "*avere*": "passeggiare", "camminare", "viaggiare", per esempio, e tutti i loro sinonimi: gironzolare, vagare, bighellonare, ecc. -> attività "fisica", spesso si può parafrasare con "fare + oggetto" (fare una passeggiata, fare un viaggio)

PS: Dimenticavo (ovviamente mi riferivo solo al verbo con il significato letterale): "saltare" nel senso figurato, di "sussultare", "trasalire" (saltare come un grillo),  o con il significato di "esplodere", va con "essere". In questi casi l'azione di "saltare" *ricade *sul soggetto, non è la semplice attività fisica di "saltare-fare un salto".

È interessante anche cfr. "saltare di gioia" con "esultare" (che deriva proprio da "saltare"): 
_v.  intr_. [aus. *avere*] 
*1* provare, manifestare grande  allegrezza: _esultare per la vittoria_, _di gioia_


----------



## Blackman

Hai ragione su tutto, mi suonava meglio per la. tutto qui.


----------



## elemika

Grazie per la spiegazione esauriente, Ursu-lab! Grazie per i vostri commenti, Marco.cur e Blackman!
Quindi, saltare di gioia: 
se ho capito bene "essere" si usa qui perchè si parla del cambiamento di stato, cioè
come dice Ursu-lab, quando "saltare" ha il senso figurativo:


> "saltare" nel senso figurato, di "sussultare", "trasalire" (saltare come un grillo), o con il significato di "esplodere", va con "essere". In questi casi l'azione di "saltare" *ricade *sul soggetto, non è la semplice attività fisica di "saltare-fare un salto".


o come dice Marco.cur, quando si tratta dell'azione "non coscientemente ma istintiva o non voluta" 

Grazie a tutti!!!


----------



## Huginn

elemika said:


> Grazie per la spiegazione esauriente, Ursu-lab! Grazie per i vostri commenti, Marco.cur e Blackman!
> Quindi, saltare di gioia:
> se ho capito bene "essere" si usa qui perchè si parla del cambiamento di stato, cioè
> come dice Ursu-lab, quando "saltare" ha il senso figurativo:
> 
> o come dice Marco.cur, quando si tratta dell'azione "non coscientemente ma istintiva o non voluta"
> 
> Grazie a tutti!!!




"Essere" si utilizza anche nei casi in cui l'azione è del tutto volontaria, non è quello il punto. Infatti si dirà:


"_Non appena ha visto salire il controllore *è* subito saltato giù dal bus.._" 

e non

"_Non appena ha visto salire il controllore *ha* subito saltato giù dal bus.._"


----------



## ursu-lab

Huginn said:


> "Essere" si utilizza anche nei casi in cui l'azione è del tutto volontaria, non è quello il punto. Infatti si dirà:
> 
> 
> "_Non appena ha visto salire il controllore *è* subito saltato giù dal bus.._"
> Certo, perché il punto di partenza (moto da luogo) è l'autobus: sono sceso dal bus con un salto.
> 
> e non
> 
> "_Non appena ha visto salire il controllore *ha* subito saltato giù dal bus.._"


----------



## dean.coverdale

Ho consultato il Treccani e il Gabrielli che hanno la stessa spiegazione in merito. A parte gli usi già elencati in caso di verbi transitivi e intransitivi, c'è un'altra accezione.
Se per saltare si intende "fare un salto", cioè saltare e atterrare nello stesso punto si usa avere. "Ho saltato per la gioia", "Ho saltato con la corda"
Se invece si usa nell'accezione di saltare per atterrare in un posto diverso, si usa essere. "Sono saltato dal muretto"
E' chiaro che, nel caso in cui saltare sia transitivo, si usa sempre "avere" anche quando l'azione termina in un punto diverso da dove è partita. "Ho saltato il muretto"


----------



## Necsus

dean.coverdale said:


> Ho consultato il Treccani e il Gabrielli che hanno la stessa spiegazione in merito.


 Ciao e benvenut@ in WRF.
Sì, ma forse il Gabrielli nella sua sinteticità risulta più immediatamente comprensibile, pur non prevedendo proprio tutte le possibilità:
A v. intr. (aus. _avere_, quando l'azione è considerata in sé; _essere_, quando si indica il luogo di arrivo o di partenza dell'azione o i suoi effetti, e nell'uso figurato).


----------

